

Stream your media to XbOX, PS3 using TonidoPlug - codemechanic
http://www.tonido.com/support/TonidoPlug_Streaming

======
electromagnetic
What's the purpose of this? It doesn't provide transcoding, and my Xbox 360
can pull media off of my computer if I put it in the shared media folder. WMP
can be used to share additional media from different folders, so seriously
what is the application here?

TVersity serves media with and without transcoding, doing it all with minimal
CPU usage; even on my 3 year old laptop I manage to stream 720p MKV's through
tversity without rendering my laptop inoperable during the movie.

~~~
codemechanic
You can have low-power media server running 24/7 for a fraction of electricity
costs that your laptop consumes. I guess that is the point

~~~
electromagnetic
Use a portable HDD and plug it directly into you 360, it'll use a hell of a
lot less power than a media server and will only consume power when your xbox
is running. Totalling about 9W of extra consumption assuming constant usage of
the USB drive while the Xbox is activated.

I can't see anything running for lower power than 9W.

~~~
codemechanic
it is just an alternative to home servers and consumes approx 5 watts. There
are other uses for TonidoPlug - not limited to media streaming

~~~
electromagnetic
So it itself consumes ~5 watts, does this include the hard drive and routers
required to store and transmit the data, or solely the device itself?

~~~
codemechanic
Yeah that includes the hard drive. Once you have a 24/7 dlna/upnp server u can
play not only from TV and other computers as well. It is not a game changing
device but there is a value in it. i rest my case.

~~~
gnubardt
5watts is the consumption for the device itself, which includes 512mb of
storage. An external hard drive would require additional storage.

It's a packaged sheevaplug
[http://www.marvell.com/products/embedded_processors/develope...](http://www.marvell.com/products/embedded_processors/developer/kirkwood/sheevaplug.jsp)

You can do the same thing using fuppes, an updated version of uShare. Fuppes
also supports transcoding, uses a sqlite backend and can rescan watch folders
to rebuild the database pretty quickly (either from cli or web interface,
without restarting). I use it to stream to an xbox360 and it works perfectly.
Haven't tried transcoding though since all my video is compatible.

------
dryicerx
Seems like a new development coming from the ushare side, will be keeping an
eye out.

I still prefer <http://code.google.com/p/ps3mediaserver> for transcoding and
the plethora of other options.

